# Genius tablet drivers



## Holli (Dec 29, 2007)

Have Genius tablet for windows but no drivers for mac. Help Please


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 29, 2007)

Genius supports Windows 95, 98, NT, and 2000. It does not support the Mac. My review of the manufacturer's website shows that it no longer produces digital tablets. The gold standard of digital tablets is Wacom. I suggest that you consign your Genius to your Windows machine and get yourself a Wacom. It fully supports the Mac.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 29, 2007)

MisterMe said:


> ... It does not support the Mac. My review of the manufacturer's website shows that it no longer produces digital tablets. The gold standard of digital tablets is Wacom. I suggest that you consign your Genius to your Windows machine and get yourself a Wacom. It fully supports the Mac.



The parent company (Kyecom) doesn't make tablets, but if you click on to the actual Genius web site - you will find that info is not quite accurate (well, wrong, actually) A good portion of their products have OS X drivers available. Check at the Genius support pages. For example, the G-Pen F610 has an OS X driver dated in Nov 2007. Seems fairly current - - I don't have any Genius hardware, so I can't test it.
But, I agree, get a Wacom - it's the best on the Mac....


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 29, 2007)

DeltaMac said:


> The parent company (Kyecom) doesn't make tablets, but if you click on to the actual Genius web site - ...


Lest there be any confusion, I was trying to help the OP, not looking for Genius drivers for my own use. That said, I could not find a link to the Genius website--at least, Google didn't find it. I did find a third-party site with Genius drivers, but it had nothing more recent than drivers for Windows 2000. I managed to find KYE's website, but it did not list tablet's in the company's product line. If you have a link to Genius's website for its tablet product line, then I am sure that the OP will appreciate it.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 29, 2007)

MisterMe said:


> ...My review of the manufacturer's website shows that it no longer produces digital tablets. ...



MisterMe - You supplied the link to the kyecom site, so I 'assumed' that you would have noticed the link to the Genius site at that page that you found, but here it is.
http://www.geniusnet.com/

I know nothing about Genius product line, but in a few seconds found lots of information, and even info about current Mac tablet drivers with the link that you supplied.
There's no confusion - I just came to a different conclusion with the information that you supplied.


----------



## pds (Jan 5, 2008)

My son just won a Genius Tablet in an art competition - unfortunately it is the 8x6 and shows no support for the Mac. I got usb_overdrive and it recognizes that there is a tablet, as you can see in the pic, but doesn't make it work. Does anyone know how to configure USB Overdrive?


----------



## symphonix (Jan 5, 2008)

Just a little hint that has worked for me in the past. A lot of products - especially tablets - are made by companies other than what their badge says. Searching for the FCC number (printed on the back or underside) will reveal the actual manufacturer, and there is a good chance that they will have drivers that work.

In this way I found that my KTX branded tablet was actually made by Aiptek, and the Aiptek driver worked fine. 

Of course, I would also second the motion that a Wacom is the only tablet worth buying these days, and if you have anything else I'd consider trading it in.


----------



## Vicmav (Jan 11, 2008)

I have recently bought a graphite tablet by Hanvon. Its a 6x8. Installing it on the Mac has been near impossible as it seems not to install with the regular drag and drop of the icon to the app. folder.Can anyone help? Have already written to the company and all they could tell me was INSTALL IT ON A PC!
Help please


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 12, 2008)

Hanvon claims Mac compatibility at their web site.
If the software that you are trying to install is an .exe file, then that won't work on a Mac.

Have you tried the Mac drivers from the Hanvon download page?
http://www.hanvon.com/download.htm

Does your tablet show up in the Ink pref pane, in your System Preferences?

If no Mac apps come with your tablet, then you would have to rely on software that tablets can use. That's something you will have to experiment with.

If you have no success at all, and you really want to use that tablet, and if you have an Intel Mac, you can always install Windows...


----------



## daintdemure (Jul 18, 2012)

I made a profile just to reply to all the annoying people in this thread.

OP, and anyone who has this problem;
Your Genius tablet will have a website address on it: www.geniusnet.com 
On this website you will find all the genius tablets for sale (they are indeed still making them)
Go to the 'downloads' section of the top menu
Find your model of tablet in the selection menu.
Select the appropriate download option (In this case, mac)
Download and install the damn driver.

It's not that hard and it works.
Fuck all you people who think that you HAVE to have a wacom, what damn difference does it make? A tablet only works as well as your skill is. Don't bust hundreds of dollars on your first tablet, you don't even know if you will like it.

It's pretentious fags like you who make people hate mac users.


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 19, 2012)

So you joined this forum and revived a four-year-old thread for the sole purpose of posting gratuitous digs at other members? Welcome to the forum


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 19, 2012)

I read that post, and thought "should I rise to the bait?"
Sounds like daintdemure has sniffed the inside of a graphics tablet one too many times... 
Time to chill a little, dude! Get out of the sun, eh?
It's just a tablet - no need to get your knickers in a twist - and for a 4-year old thread, too!

I think the original thread was simply pointing out some of the challenges of using some kinds of input hardware with OS X. OS X driver support sometimes may not be complete for those devices - and remains much the same today. Full feature support for all tablet functions? Not always there with OS X ... And Windows (maybe even some flavor of linux) can be an option that (sometimes) is worth checking (even for us Mac users)


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 25, 2012)

It would be different if the arguments in the thread were "buy an Audi or something more expensive than an Audi" when the problem was getting an iPod to work in a car (that was a 27 year old Toyota with an impressive mileage, and if it happened now. But it's not about being a snob about a car or a hardware, and the posts you read and reacted to are from 2007. And that's quite a few operating systems ago.
And I would also think that Holli hasn't been just waiting for drivers or workarounds for still using the tablet that she had in 2007 and way before 2007. Most likely she'll be using a much newer computer too than whatever she used to wrote the first post.

But neat to know they are still making tablets. So perhaps someone by now has a much newer version of a Genius tablet so they can also find the drivers easier for it. Mac OS X was way less popular years ago (even though in 2007 they were already much more popular OS than say in 2002). Welcome on the boards


----------

